# Knifemaker makes Titanium Beefy Slingshot!



## sanjay

Received today and it made my day! I am hoping the maker will chime in about this piece and his construction/machining techinques. In the meantime, I wanted to share because it is an expensive slab of custom titanium goodness. All Titanium and anodized in grey/rainbow. The holes are jeweled with extra finish and they look like heaven in the sunlight. The maker is Mike Snody who is pretty legendary for his knifemaking. He does not take orders any more and his knives are highly desired, but thankfully he likes slingshots and likes to apply his experience to our hobby. I already have one of his wood slingshots and one made out of G10 (phenolic) which also feels outstanding in the hand.

I think bigger guys like me and Joerg will appreciate the counterbalance that the weight of this slingshot provides. I think the bands are by one of our members, but I can't remember who- maybe someone else knows?

Enough of my ramblings....here are the pics!





































I'm a cross between an Indian Shrek and Kojak










Happy 4th of July holiday fellow slingshotters!


----------



## Skit Slunga

BlingShot! Nice looking hunk-o-metal ya got there - Wow! 
I see it has a 'flip side' dual purpose LoL!


----------



## smitty

Very COOL Slingshot ! I wasn't going to mention it, but the slingshot is being pulled from the wrong side. The bands should go from behind the slingshot, over the top of the forks, then pulled toward the shooters anchor. The slingshot is being held with the wrong side toward the person shooting. This will take a lot of the stress of stretching the bands off of the bindings.


----------



## shot in the foot

There is only one word for something like that, WOW


----------



## SnodyKnives

Thanks Sanjay, 
I enjoyed building that Blingshot and I am glad that you got it.
It was made from a sheet of 5/8" thick 6al4v Titanium.
Machined, contoured, hand sanded, bead blasted and heat colored in my Texas Shop.
The Linatex band sets are from forum member Flatband and his work is truly World Class... really off the hook.
Here are a couple more images..
Talk to you soon..


----------



## sanjay

Thanks for making these Mike! I now have one of each of your models and they definitely add a different flavor to my collection!


----------



## baumstamm

i love this catty!!! blingshot rules! whish i could have one, titanium is a great matereal!


----------



## SnodyKnives

baumstamm said:


> i love this catty!!! blingshot rules! whish i could have one, titanium is a great matereal!


Thanks Friend

Here are a few more pictures of custom Blingshots..

Much Respect..


----------



## fish

WOW!


----------



## Martin

Wow you make some beautiful slingshots, Are the others made from G10?
Martin.


----------



## baumstamm

great!!! how did u make them,cnc, hydro jet?


----------



## Tirador

fish said:


> WOW!


YES!!! I am sooooo jealous! i have one in G10 and it feels great in the hand. I put a set of Perry's "ultra power" bands on it just to experiment. I'm barely man enough to draw it back, but the design of the frame is so comfortable. I will just need to practice. Congratulations Sanjay!!! Mike makes some beautiful stuff.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Very cool. There is definately some quality slingshots being made around the block.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Very cool indeed!!!


----------



## dgui

Very impresive, a little scary, and definitly stotty.


----------



## Fork Hunter

Are these blingshots for sale ? and where ?


----------



## JoergS

Veeery nice! Will include this in the news.

Jörg


----------



## Chuff

Looks lovely that mate, I too have one of Mikes G10 models and like it very much.







I'll have th keep an eye open for one of these coming up for sale.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Yes it looks nice and cool.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Man you guys have more money than I have! -- Tex


----------



## sanjay

JoergS said:


> Veeery nice! Will include this in the news.
> 
> Jörg


Awesome- thanks!


----------



## NightKnight

That looks absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## Flatband

Mike,those are sick Bud! Very fine work! I wouldn't expect anything less with the work you do on your blades-TITANIUM YO! Flatband


----------



## stelug

i'd like a g10 (it seems so) plastic one. Are those on sale?


----------



## hawk2009

Very nice a real gem would like to see one that takes thin tubes though.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Holy ... moly, the Snod making catties, I had no idea; and titanium! we'll be seeing diamond en-crusted ones next ... how about tungsten!?!?!
It looks beautiful by the way, like jade.


----------



## Chuff

stelug said:


> i'd like a g10 (it seems so) plastic one. Are those on sale?


There's one on ebay right now, item no. 130403097674. 
Mine's the same, beutifull, comfortable and tough material. If a forkhit should occur I imagine hardly any damage will be done.
Not cheap though mate but then quality never is!


----------



## SnodyKnives

stelug said:


> i'd like a g10 (it seems so) plastic one. Are those on sale?


Thanks Friend

I appreciate your interest in my gear.

I just posted a Fourth of July Blingshot Sale in the Vendor Classifieds here on the Slingshot Forum..

You can also click on the image below to visit SnodyWorld.


Here are a couple more images...

Much Respect from Texas....


----------



## SnodyKnives

Flatband said:


> Mike,those are sick Bud! Very fine work! I wouldn't expect anything less with the work you do on your blades-TITANIUM YO! Flatband


Thanks Friend..

Your Band Assemblies are Incredible...Five Stars..

Much Respect from Texas...


----------



## UltraReef

Nothing beats the Titanium version of Mike Snody's Slingshot, but since only 6 were made, the g11 is the obvious second choice. I can't get enough of Mike's slingshots.


----------



## SnodyKnives

UltraReef said:


> Nothing beats the Titanium version of Mike Snody's Slingshot, but since only 6 were made, the g11 is the obvious second choice. I can't get enough of Mike's slingshots.


Thanks Homie...
Cuidate...


----------

